# Going for the Cut!



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Firstly, a small introduction to myself, im 20 years old and have been training for approximatly 2 and half years. Im around the 13/ 13.5st mark, body fat is unknown, im not sure how to calculate this. I have never attempted a cut before and have basically been on a contant bulk. Im starting my cut tomorrow, i almost have everything in place to give it full steam ahead, just need to get some mutlivits. Here is my cutting diet plan, please critique etc.

6am - 30mins on stationary bike

7am - 2 scoops of Pro Peptide & vitamin C tablets (should i add oats with this?)

10am - 3 whole eggs, 3 egg white & hand full of dry nuts

1pm - 220-250gs chicken with hand full of brocolli

3.30pm - 2 tins of tuna in brine or handfull of dry nuts

4.30pm - 2 caps of extreme Kre Evolution

5pm - train

6pm - 1 scoop of extreme B&R, 1 scoops of extreme whey mixed together & 2 caps of extreme Kre evolution. (Should i have 2 scoops of just whey instead or B&R?)

7pm - 220-250gs chicken with hand full of brocolli

10pm - 1 large tablespoon of whole earth peanut butter & 2 scoops of pro peptide or 2 scoops of Instant milk protein (myprotein.co.uk)

My training split is going to continue the same, 4 days split.

Chest & Bis

Legs & abs

Rest

Shoulders & tris

Back, traps & calves

Going as heavy as possible for 8 - 10reps to try and hold as much size as i can.

Well, that about sums it up, i start tommorrow at 6am. Is there anything i could change or anything i might of missed? Your help on this site would be appriciated. Cheers all :thumb:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd have the oats at breaky and take the B&R before the gym(430pm)

PWO - 40g whey tbspn PB

Add 2g fish oil to all meals (except around workout)

See how you get on,carbs/fat can be cut if need be.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok ParaManiac, just a little update. I have been adding 50gs oats in with my morning shake, this is my only carb intake really.

why would you recommend the extreme B&R before workout? quick relase of energy?

I am planning on getting multivitamins, fish oils and gren tea on friday (payday). Should i add in some glutamine?

I was simply going to buy all of this stuff from holland and barrats, can anybody recommend what brands etc are best to buy as i have not bought these kind of supplements before.

2 days in and all is going well. Energy levels are OK.

Is anything else that anybody might want to add regarding my diet?

Cheers, Ste


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

To be honest i think it looks a little low on carbs given that your only just starting it. Whats the breakdown like?

regarding the B+R thing mentioned by Para, theres some scientific debate on the pwo shake thing and having it pre-workout. Im not too clued up on it, but i know para has been doing it recently and recommends it. im sure he'll be back on to explain.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

cheers for the reply rob. i didnt really want to put many more carbs in, i will maybe have a medium carb day half way through the week and then a carb load on a sunday where i will have approx 300-350 carbs. That the plan anyway. Cheers mate


----------



## funguswarrior (Feb 14, 2009)

Good luck mate, Ive been cutting for 2months now and have gone from 18st 3 to 16st 1. its hard work, but after a while you see the results. I have been doing fasted cardion in the morning to help kick start the faqt burning.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

funguswarrior said:


> Good luck mate, Ive been cutting for 2months now and have gone from 18st 3 to 16st 1. its hard work, but after a while you see the results. I have been doing fasted cardion in the morning to help kick start the faqt burning.


Cheers 'warrior'. How much cardio have you been doing mate, 7 days a week? You been taking progress pics?

Feeling good today, was a bit tired lastnight, i was in bed for 9.30. Must be the low carbs. Well, its rest day today so no training, just done 40mins on the bike this morinng. Ill keep ya posted.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

any pics mate>?

all the best too.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

ste08 said:


> why would you recommend the extreme B&R before workout? quick relase of energy?


Ok tinhat on :whistling: this is my understanding of the theory and opinion only

Energy/fuel for the work out yes,but also,the fast carbs will create an insulin spike thus causing a sharp rise in blood amino levels creating an anabolic environment,by supplying the muscles with the desired nutrients,and the prevention of cortisol release during training,hence no need to try and prevent one after your workout.

The above will only be optimum though if your general diet is on the money.Pre workout nutrition goes much further back than the meal immediately before the workout and the same can be applied post workout.

There will be no need to replenish glycogen in the blinking of an eye as levels should already be stocked(through good diet) as the workout will not have drastically affected these due to the preworkout shake fueling the extra energy need.

Simply eat a solid meal when you get home and then carry on following your normal eating plan.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cheers for the adivce para, i was unaware that the use of fast carbs before training would create an insulin spike. Ill have to give it ago. Some good information there thanks.

My diet has been to a tee this week, im 6 days in and all is good. I tend to get really tired and drained come night time but after a decent nights sleep im all good. Woke up this morning feeling fresh and done my 40mins cardio.

My diet so far today has been:

11am - 50gs oats & 2 scoops pro peptide

2pm - 250gs chicken & salad, 1tbs peaunut butter

4.30 - 2 tins of tuna & salad and a hand full of mixed nuts & cup of green tea

Going to have chicken and veg around 7.30.

I tend not to eat as much on the weekends as i not in my work routine, breaks etc.

Looking forward to tommorrow, re-feed day where i can have a decent ammunt of carbs. Big sunday dinner etc!!


----------



## MonsterMuscles (Jul 30, 2009)

This sounds like a really good cutting Plan. I will try some of this myself. Good luck to you also mate.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cheers monster. All the best mate.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok guys, just a little update. I think i might make this my journal.

Yesterday what my cheat day, well i say cheat but i didn't really go mad. Some people on here tend to stuff their faces on a cheat day when dieting. Since ive not long been on the diet i didnt really want to over do it with the cheat. So anyway, here how my day went yesterday;

9am - 40mins cardio on stationary bike

10am - 70gs oats with skimmed milk & 2scoops of pro pep

1pm - 200gs chicken

3.30pm - 2tins of tuna, load of salad & a large mixed fruit smoothy (made this myself)

5.30pm - Fully sunday dinner, meat, chicken, veg potatoes.....the works

7.00pm - pack of haribo sweets & a bowl of unsalted dry nuts & glass of red wine

10pm - 2scoops of Instant milk protein.

Back to normal today, done my 40mins cardio this morning and back to the diet which i stated in my first post. Chest & Bi's session tonight. Will post pics soon.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi all, im 11 days in now and all is still going well.

One thing i am beginning to notice is a feel as though i am loosing size, the odd tshirt is gettin a little slack on the arms etc. On the plus side though my work pants are feeling slacker on the waist and and in general my muscles are feeling harder. Im still using the same diet and doing 40mins cardio AM.

I did anticipate that i would loose some size, i read on a thread on here yesterday about cutting and that some people get all paranoid as soon as they start loosing size and go straight back to bulking.

I am going to try and ignore this as otherwise i will never kno what my lean bodyweight is and after the cut i can try and lean bulk this time.

I have also started taking multivits, fish oils & green tea a couple of times per day.

It was my rest day yesterday, shoulders & triceps tonight. My shoulders are my weak point so i am thinking of trying FST 7 which somebody has suggested off here, either that or i am going to try single lat raises so i can really concentrate on getting a burn on each of my side delts. Keep ya posted.


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

hey man,

I have been following your plan so far and plan to do the same soon. Was hoping my overall weight would be 14 stone but near enough so will start cutting soon.

Where are you holding most of the weight?


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

bicurl said:


> hey man,
> 
> I have been following your plan so far and plan to do the same soon. Was hoping my overall weight would be 14 stone but near enough so will start cutting soon.
> 
> Where are you holding most of the weight?


Hi mate,

The majority of the weight that i want to shift is on the 'tummy' area and the lower pecs and simply get an overall lean figure before i start to bulk again. (Lean bulk this time).

It might sound vein but i really wanna have a set of abs for once in my life lol Its coming off slowly. I started to notice the difference lastnight, my abs are creeping through and my arms are looking leaner.

I trained shoulders and tris lastnight, my tris are shaping up nicely. My tris are my fav bodypart, I love training tris!!

Energy levels arnt too bad today, im looking forward to sunday tho for my carb up cheat day!

Are planning to bulk to 14stone & then start your cut?


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

My initial plan was to get to 14.6 then loose the bf. Although that is along way off for me to put on about 10 lbs of muscle mass.

However since my bf is currently 20% I reckon if I lost half that or even a third I would look good and then clean bulk as you say. So you will both look good consistently and put on muscle mass 

Seems our bodies are similar as I have the majority on the belly and lower pecs too.

What are your natural legs like? Mines are naturally big and probably carry more weight there too so training them like crazy.

My fave is training shoulders, yours look huge on that avatar 

How did you work the diet, did you just drop carbs and keep the protein the same?

Currently I am on:- so might need to drop something.. carbs?

cals 3000

Protein: 300

Carbs: 300

fat: 55


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

10lb of muscle mass is quite a lot i would say. Have you got a particular time frame to stick to or are you planning or doing it steadily?

Yeh we must have similar genes mate, i really struggle to get the definition on the lower pecs and my belly has always been there.

My legs i would say are a good point of mine, ive got plenty of mass on the quads but i got sh1t calves. I really struggle to get some meat on them. Been doing drop sets on them every other week in an attempt to shock them.

My shoulders really arnt that big, i think the lighting was perfect in bathroom where i took the pic, different lighting can make ya look great in bodybuilding! lol

Regarding the diet, i basically just trawled this website and got a lot of really good information. i have been following a few other member's threads on here who are cutting and took thier adivce onboard.

I cut a load of my carbs out during the week, just have enough in the morning to get me through the day. Before the cut i used to have the odd snack out of the fridge but ive cut all that out now. I keep my protein constant and high and make sure i get my good fats in throughout the day. Oh and i really look forward to sunday!! haha

If i were you mate i would suggest to lower your crabs if you want to cut, just have enough to fuel you through the day and through your workouts. Good luck mate.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just a little update.

Its monday morning and back to normal. Had my carb up day yesterday so i am feeling quite full today. I didnt do any cardio on sat due to having a busy day but made sure i got it in yesterday morning, the usual 40mins.

Just had some good news also, an experienced bodybuilder from the gym i go to has said that he will be willing to train me starting in Jan next year for when i start a cycle. Im really looking forward to this and this motivates me even more to get leaned down for when i am starting a course.

Its Chest & Bi's in the gym tonight, feeling full and strong today so really wana go heavy. Keep ya posted :thumb:


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

Sounds like your on track mate.

Will you be posting photo's?

I took a photo the other night, so I can track progress week in/week out.

Are you not worried you will loose muscle mass whilst cutting?


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

bicurl said:


> Sounds like your on track mate.
> 
> Will you be posting photo's?
> 
> ...


Hi mate, yeh im going to post pics when im 3/4 weeks in.

Yea i am bit worried about loosing muscle mass but i keeping my protein intake high and lifting heavy to try and hold the weight. Ive been mixing it up now and then and throwing in the odd drop set. I do feel like i have lost some mass but i just keep telling myself that that was always going to happen.

Work pants are feeling a little slacker on the waist today and you can just about see my abs without having to pull my stomach down lol great stuff!

17days in now and its all good! :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just a little update. Wanted to put a question out there.

I am worried i could be loosing too much mass, i constantly feel as though my tshirts are getting slacker, i know this is going to happen as i loosing weight but i dont want to be burning muscle.

I constantly feel quite flat all day until i train, i am gettin great pumps in the gym and feel like my muscles double in size but once the pump has gone im left feeling flat again. What should i do?

I dont suppose there is anything i can do but just stick with it.

Your input would be great, cheers. :thumbup1:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok its monday morning and i feel guilty as fck!

I had a cheat meal on saturday, took my g.f to pizza hut, that was all good as i was due for a treat but then ended up going out on saturday night and throwing about 8pints of guiness down my neck! oooops! I did my cardio like usual on sat but i didnt get up to do it yesterday.

Hopefully i wont have done too much damage to the diet.

Diet was great yesterday appart from the anual sunday dinner. Back to normal today and i have done my cardio early this morning.

Had a great training session on fri, trained back & traps and hit a PB on deadlift, 150KG for a good 4reps, i was really chuffed with this!

I am enjoying cutting, i initially just planned on cutting for about 4 weeks in the run up to my holiday (02.09.09) but now i can see the results coming i am going to definatly continue with this cut after my holiday until i am happy with my condition and then think about a cycle for Jan 2010.

Looking forward to training tonight, chest & bi's tonight, great stuff!! :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Alright Chilisi thanks for your support mate.

Had a fcking great training session lastnight, felt great and the changes in my body are becoming noticable. I wore a vest in the gym lastnyt, i havent wore one since i started my cut and I got a couple of comments off 1 or 2 friends in the gym. One lad asked if i was on gear at the moment and said i was looking well and another lad said i was looking big. I think because i have shifted some bodyfat, i am getting more curves and better shape to create the illusion that i look bigger. Great stuff!

Chest & bi's routine lastnight:

Incline barbell press

Incline & flat dumbell press

Incline & flat flys

cable crossovers

Single arm dumbell curls

Flat bar curls (Heavy)

Single arm preahcer curls

The pump in my chest lastnight was great, i think the Extreme creatine is to thank for this. Getting the compliments has motivated my even more to continue. Its legs and abs tonight. Hard & Heavy!!


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

You are feeling flat buddy because you are prob not holding much water now after reducing your carbs dont panic once you start to load up on the carbs at the end of the diet your muscles will fill out again,out of curiosity how much weight on average are you dropping each week??


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Alright mate, yeh i suppose that would make sense because on a monday, the day after my carb up day, i feel really full and strong and then towards the end of the week, thurs, fri & sat is when i feel flat & small. Thanks for that.

To be honest with you i havent stepped on the scales for about 2 weeks, i have basically been going off what the mirror tells me.

One thing i am unsure of wether or not to have the extreme B&R post workout, i have been having whey after a workout instead. Maybe if i have the quick release carbs after my workout, this could maybe keep my feeling fuller. I might just have one scoop of each. Or might just keep to having whey instead, if its working, why change it.

I have read on a thread on here that some people who are competing continue to take Pro recover or Extreme B&R right upto a week before thier show. :whistling:


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

would be wise just ot keep an eye on the scale just to make sure your not dropping to much weight to quick which is an idication that you could be losing muscle (are you taking AAS?) but i suppose if your checking mirror on regular basis you know your own body and should be able to see the change,carbs before or after work out well their is argument for and agaisnt ,for me personally i take after my work out when dieting as im so damn hungry after weights and cardio i need the fuel as my last two meals of the day would not be enough to give me that full feeling,make your choice.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

I think i might pop on the scales tonight or early tomorrow morning to check i am not loosing too much. No i am not running any AAS mate, i am looking into T3's or T5's but i need to do some more research on them before i decide to take anything. I would like to see how much off the weight i can shift on my own and then as things start to slow down then maybe consider taking something along side. My goal is to trim down til i am happy and then do a bulking stack in Jan/Feb 2010.

I know what you mean about feeling 'so damn hungry'!! lol im starving after my workout, even after ive through a shake down my neck. i might have a scoop of each and see how i get on. Ur looking great in your Avi mate, are you cutting at the moment?


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Thats not me in the avi bud thats my training buddy massivemonster(messing about with avi pics),but yea im two weeks into low carb diet at the mo.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

i thought i recognised that pic from somewhere!!

Goodluck with the diet mate, are you doing cardio etc aswell as low carb? Im sure if your trainin with someone like that <<<<<<<<<< then he will get into great shape. :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,

I took your advice lastnight mate and stepped on the scales and was presently suprised with the outcome! I expected to have lost quite a lot but when i stepped on i have actually only lost approx 2Kg ish. Lastnight i was weighing 84Kg.

I am quite happy with this as my bodyweight has not changed much but my bodyfat is decreasing due to the diet and cardio.

Had a great legs session lastnight, felt like my quads were on fire! Its rest day today, shoulders and triceps tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

cool journal. will be starting a cut myself soon


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cheers shauno, good luck with your cut mate!

Had a great shoulders and tri's session lastnight, my routine went a little like this:

Shoulders.

Barbell shoulder press - 5 sets, including warm up with bar

Dumbell lat raises - 4 sets

Single lat raises - 2 sets, did this to really try to isolate this muscle & feel the burn

Bent over dumbell raises (rear delts) - 3 sets

Tri's.

Tricep kick backs, lay down on bench using EZ bar - 3 sets heavy (not quite sure of the propper name for these)

Tricep pushdowns on cables - 3 sets heavy

Bodyweight dips - 2 sets to failure

Dumbell kick backs - 1 set to failure (did this just to finish off the workout to get that extra pump)

All in all was a good session, my arms are gettin leaner and i could see more definition in my delts lastnight. Will be posting progress pics up this weekend as i coming to the end of my 4th week on the diet. Was up early this morning to do my usual 40mins cardio, i dont think i will be having a cheat day this weekend as i am going on holiday on wednesday so i can have a weeks worth of treats then. Im going to stick to it as best i can. Supposed to be going for a family meal on bank holiday mon so think i will just have that as my cheat meal.

Training back & traps tonight, will keep ya posted. :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Mornin all, Ok ive bumped up the currage to post up a few pics. My posing could do with a lot of work but just wanted you to see if you can see the progress i have made.

The first one was taken approx 6-8weeks ago, the following 3 were taken this morning after my 40mins cardio after 4 weeks of dieting and cardio.

Your comments and tips would be much appriciated. Cheers :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just a little update, and wanted to put a question out there. Im starting to find, especially this weekend, im constantly hungry, i think its because my body is craving carbs. Yesterday i ate loads, low carb but was still hungry:

50gs oats & protein shake

200gs chicken & cup of brocolli & tsp peanut butter

250gs barbecue chicken

220gs turkey & cup of brocolli & tsp peanut butter

100gs mince meat with onions & ketchup

protein shake & peanut butter

3 whole eggs, 2 egg whites

This morning i done my cardio and had breakfast (oats & shake) i upped the oats upto 70gs this morning to see if this would help, nope its not, im hungry again. :confused1:

I dont want to go mad on the carbs because i am cutting as you already know. Im having a cheal meal tommorrow, going for a family meal. Mite just add a few carbs today, concur the hunger!!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, today was my last day of training and cardio for a week, im off to mejorca tomorrow morning. Just got in from a great shoulders & tri's session.

Shoulders:

Seated dumbell press - 4 sets

Standing lat raises - 3 sets

Single lat rases - 2 sets

Bent over raises - 3 sets

Threw in some shrugs at the end - sets

Tri's:

Bodyweight dips - 3 sets to failure

V-Bar push downs on cables - 3 sets & 1 drop set

Rope pushdowns - 3 sets

Judging by all the replies, i take it that you cannot see much progress lol, i do feel a lot better for it though. I suppose these things take time, well i am trying and i will be continuing with the cut when i return from my hols. Well im off to finish my tea and get packed now, i will update when i get back. Cheers :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Alright folks!

Well, back off my hols now and just returned to work today and the depression sets in! Had a great holiday and gave my body chance to have a good rest and repair in the sun. Now ive had the blow out for almost 2 weeks, time to get back on with the cut.

Started this morning with some early morning cardio, and diet is back on track as stated on first page. Thinking of upping my cardio to twice a day on training days, an extra 20-30mins immediatly after training. I think this could speed up the fat loosing process.

Also condsidering some form of fat strippers, T3's, T5's, ephadrine etc. Could anybody recommend anything having knowing my body type and fat % from looking at my pics? Or should i simply continue with good old cardio and diet.

Its legs tonight and cant wait to give them a good blast!

All comments much appriciated, critisims etc.

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

ECA stack can give you an extra edge mate - the ephedrine gives your morning cardio a boost along with the caffine, with asprin to prolong the effects. Dont take it in the evening though or you can kiss goodbye to a decent nights sleep. worked well for me anyway

PWO cardio can be beneficial also mate. The glycogen depletion following your workout encourages fat loss to replace this.

How many grams of carbs have you cut down to in your diet mate? If your doing 2xcardio session per day, plus moving some metal - you will be bolloxed without some carbs. but you seem to be doing well mate so do whatevers working for you

good luck


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Fatbastard said:


> ECA stack can give you an extra edge mate - the ephedrine gives your morning cardio a boost along with the caffine, with asprin to prolong the effects. Dont take it in the evening though or you can kiss goodbye to a decent nights sleep. worked well for me anyway
> 
> PWO cardio can be beneficial also mate. The glycogen depletion following your workout encourages fat loss to replace this.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the reply fatb**tard.

The carbs in my diet a really quite low, i have 50gs oats in the morning with my shake and thats about it. The only other carbs i consume are from my veggies. Fats are quite high.

I think you might be right tho, if i start doing cardio twice a day im going to be fooked, I was thinking of adding in a little brown rice with my chicken & veg at the 1pm meal.

Also maybe condsidering having a small bannana on my way to the gym for the quick release of energy to help fuel my workout.

Ill have a look into an ECA stack as i dont really know much about it, what it is, what it does, how long to run it etc. Will keep ya posted. Cheers


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Some really good progress in those pics mate.

Less fat round pecs and overall looking a lot tighter.

Well done fella keep it up.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Just found your thread,i would like to say well done mate you have made great progress you look really good in your pic, keep up the good work, i am trying to lose weight at the moment and finding it hard going, i will keep an eye on your journal and watch your progress.....reps.


----------



## fatUloss (Sep 3, 2009)

if you wanna get proper lean mate, ripped up like its worth dropping abit of the weight. every1 needs to do abit of cardio its an essential nessesity and it keeps you vascular to. what i personaly think you should be doin is doin circuits in the morning 1st thing and carbing up. get yourself some stack IIs to burn down the fat turning the body fat u have in to hard solid ripped up muscle. in the evening time you should do some powerlifting to keep your body in a spazm sort of thing and try to mix up ur training ever few week.

some good stacks on http://fatuloss.info

good luck mate


----------



## fatUloss (Sep 3, 2009)

ste08 said:


> Cheers for the reply fatb**tard.
> 
> The carbs in my diet a really quite low, i have 50gs oats in the morning with my shake and thats about it. The only other carbs i consume are from my veggies. Fats are quite high.
> 
> ...


stacks are used to burn fat turning it into hard muscle and if you take 1 capsule 30mins before your workout you'll defo be on it mate lol ur energy levels rise so much its unreal. u would do well on em mate


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

fatUloss said:


> stacks are used to burn fat turning it into hard muscle and if you take 1 capsule 30mins before your workout you'll defo be on it mate lol ur energy levels rise so much its unreal. u would do well on em mate


Fat doesn't turn into muscle mate.

Just stick to diet and cardio is the best bet you don't need any of these ****ty fat burners:thumb:


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

fatUloss said:


> if you wanna get proper lean mate, ripped up like its worth dropping abit of the weight. every1 needs to do abit of cardio its an essential nessesity and it keeps you vascular to. what i personaly think you should be doin is doin circuits in the morning 1st thing and carbing up. get yourself some stack IIs to burn down the fat turning the body fat u have in to hard solid ripped up muscle. in the evening time you should do some powerlifting to keep your body in a spazm sort of thing and try to mix up ur training ever few week.
> 
> some good stacks on http://fatuloss.info
> 
> good luck mate


What a pile of crap, if you wanna sell your crap product you could at least sound like you know what your on about.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Alright ladies and gents.

Thanks for ur support Ken & Rudedog, much appriciated, im glad you can see some of the progress i have made. Hopefully the weight will continue to come off, and maybe a bit quicker if i up the cardio to 2x daily on training days.

Had a bit of a nightmare this week, got a pretty bad shoulder injury. i trained shoulders mid week and think i went a little too heavy or i was not fully warmed up. Its now 3 - 4 days since i did the session and it still hurts to raise my right arm so i havent been able to train for the rest of the week. Though i would leave it to rest and recover. Ive had to skip two sessions and just do a couple of extra cardio sessions instead. Im gutted because i really wanted to hit it hard this week with me coming back off holiday etc. I think i miust of hit it too fckin hard! I hope its OK for monday so i can continue with normal training. I keep on moving it and tryin to loosin it up but its still quite sore. I have been keeping ontop of my fish oil as i though this might aid it. Have to see how i go on with it. :confused1:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Ste,i take it you are doing the basics with the injury - Ice/heat and massage? :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Hi Ste,i take it you are doing the basics with the injury - Ice/heat and massage? :thumbup1:


 :stupid:

REST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Being out for two weeks whilst you actively do something for healing is better than having a niggle that impedes your training for YEARS!!!!!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for your replys guys, my shoulder is slowly gettin better but it still aint right.

'Para' yeh i been tryin to keep it loose just massagin it etc throughout the day.

'Elfin' I was going to train tongiht but i think you might be right about just resting it.

I think i might just do a legs session this week and a few extra abs and cardio sessions instead of doing any upperbody weight training.

Although i hate not being able to train, I really dont want to put extra strain on it and make itworse! Like i said, i can feel it gettin better but it still isn't 100%. I will keep diet the same and continue with cardio for the week and then maybe hit the weight at weekend, see hw it feels.

Its well pi55ed me off but there isn't a lot i can do about it now, just weight for it to get better. Hopefully ill be back in action for next week.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Morning all, haven't updated this for a few days.

Well, i only managed a couple of sessions this week in the gym due to my shoulder playing up. Just did an arms session and a legs & abs session. My shoulder is gettin better now and the pain has eased up quite a lot, still just going to be careful with it tho. I have lowerd my intake this week due to not doing much trainin but i feel good and have been eating well.

Got a question to put out there. I recently orderd some ECA and will be takin them soon for a duration of 4 weeks to see if the aid with fatloss through my cut. (obviously not going to take these until my shoulder has fully healed & training a good 4 days a week etc)

A couple of people have suggested to me that it might be a good idea to run 50mg of winstrol ED to go with this as this will harden me and i will be less likely to loose as much muscle whilse dieting and using ECA. If anything i would gain some size from it and look much more vascular and lean from using it.

What do you guys think? Should i take 1 or the other, or both? or is this a bit of bullsh1t?

Baring in mind that in Jan/Feb of next year i will be startin a bulking cycle of Test 400 & Tren. Shall i just hold out until then and run the winny towards the end of that course.

Your opinions & advice would be great. Cheers All.

Ste


----------

